# Homemade Slim Fast?



## berryMO (Apr 2, 2002)

Have any of you heard of recipes to make home made weight loss drinks? Something that would compare nutritionally to Slim Fast?

I'm trying to get up the nerve to try Slim Fast but don't want to shell out the bucks.

I wonder if it would work to replace like Breakfast and Lunch?

Any ideas?


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

you might try school-aide on the dr sears site. I just bought all the ingredients (except I couldn't find the nutritional supplement and replaced it with another one) and plan to prep some containers so all I have to do in the morning is dump one container from the fridge and one container from the freezer into the blender each morning to make.

School-aid smoothie

you have to scroll down just a bit to find the recipe


----------



## spryte (Jan 27, 2002)

smoothies are a great alternative, homemade and just need the protein powder (and maybe some fiber to make them as healthy as slimfast. There are spirutein shakes too.
I make fruit and choc and coffee smoothies-

basically for the coffee and choc smoothies- milk (soy cow rice) sweetener, protein powder and ice.
for the fruit smoothies, various fruits, yogurt or milk and protein powder.

Maybe some green tea/chai smoothies?


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe start with
1 cup plain yogurt
2 cups fruit
1 cup liquid

maybe add wheat germ, green food powder, nut butters or cooked oats.
also a search of a favorite site smoothies
of particular interest is you can further sort the list (lighter/free of/high in) the recipes are displayed with the nutrition calculated. (you can have a look to see what slim fast has and compare)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

For cost it is hard to beat Slimfast even if you make it from scratch. With powder and milk you spend about $.25 a meal. It really is hard to top that. even withthe cans and bars it cost about $.75 a meal. Calorie wise I think you could easily make something as nutritious and filling for equal or less the calories. A good prenatal vitamin would cover you nutritionally. There is no magic ingrediant in slimfast. It just narrows down you choices and limits your calories.


----------



## berryMO (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank you all for your ideas.









I now yogurt is supposed to be so healthy but I just can't get it past my palate.

Thankyou Jennifer Z~ for your link. I really liked it. I went on to read the article about brain food and found it very interesting!

I think I'll try making a smoothie with fruit, milk powder, unflavored gelitin and maybe some flax seed. Take a Multivitamin/Mineral on the side and see how I feel. I felt great on it this morning.

Love your ideas


----------



## berryMO (Apr 2, 2002)

I have been using some fruit smooties and have found them to be very satisfying.

I also finally priced slim-fast. I found Equate makes one with almost the exact same ing. list for $.76 /6pack cheeper than slimfast. I am going to try it.

Thank you all for your input


----------

